# Deleted



## Keegen (Oct 14, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 14, 2016)

Not quite main characters (and more a force of nature), but I'd recommend Marie Brennan's _A Natural History of Dragons: A Memoir by Lady Trent_.

Christopher Paolini's _Inheritance_ series (_Eragon_, _Eldest_, _Brisingr_, and _Inheritance_) is alright.

J.R.R. Tolkien's _The Hobbit_. Full stop.


----------



## Nataku (Oct 14, 2016)

Anne McCaffrey's Dragonriders of Pern is a great series. Easy reads, and very nice to see the dragons portrayed as helpful benefactors.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 14, 2016)

The Dragons of Requiem book franchise by Daniel Arenson (not exactly dragons per-se but people that can transform into dragons)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 14, 2016)

Keegen said:


> I have read Eragon, but i will look at natural history of dragons and pern. Thanks! Oh and I will look for requiem too!


There's a lot of Requiem books, I only have the first trilogy and a couple books from the following one (there's several trilogies, each is set at a different point in the timeline so they can all be read out of order without missing anything)
Daniel Arenson | USA Today Bestselling Author of Fantasy and Science Fiction


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 14, 2016)

Keegen said:


> Thanks, sadly any of those Books arent available in my country... So i need to find a way to get them.


you could check Amazon if you have a Kindle, but idk how to get the books outside of the US.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 14, 2016)

Naomi Novik's _Temeraire_ series is great. It's a bit wordy, as it takes a lot of stylistic inspiration from classic literature, but a wonderful story with great characters and a cool alternate history timeline of the Napoleonic wars.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Oct 20, 2016)

ive been told by a dragon that the "Wings of Fire" series is good.

_http://wingsoffire.scholastic.com_


----------



## SilverFeline (Dec 9, 2016)

The "Age of Fire" series by E.E. Knight is a good read, been meaning to reread it actually


----------



## reptile logic (Dec 17, 2016)

Keegen said:


> As in title, respond with your favourite books with dragons as main or almost main characters.



My first published work fits your criteria. I am close, agonizingly close, to getting a paperback edition out. It will have a little bit more information, and feel a little more polished, than the admittedly early e-book submission. Books two and three are in the works.

*Edit: I have paperbacks. See this: forums.furaffinity.net: Paperbacks are in, The Accidental Ambassador!*

Please take a look. Just know that the plot shifts by chapter five.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 17, 2016)

Well what I'm writing has a plot that makes less sense than Texas Chainsaw Massicer and I'm planning on the main character "fight" a dragon, it's more of a running away spamming spells. The dragon will be sorta important for the end. So wait like 4 years when I actually finish it.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 14, 2017)

The Dragon and the George by Gordon R. Dickson is an amusing read.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 14, 2017)

I remember running across a YA series called _Dragons in our Midst_, by Bryan Davis.  Only read through the first book but it was okay.

And I remember seeing the description for a book called _Tooth and Claw_, by Jo Walton, where the setting was basically everyday Victorian Europe but replace all the humans with dragons.


----------



## Pinecat (Mar 19, 2017)

The _DragonBack series _By Timothy Zahn is legitimately my favorite series, I completely recommend it. www.goodreads.com: Dragonback series by Timothy Zahn


----------



## Praetor Pragmus (Apr 10, 2017)

George R.R. Martin's A Song Of Fire and Ice series (better known by the HBO series Game of Thrones) is a phenomenal and realistic series.


----------



## zeroslash (Apr 10, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Naomi Novik's _Temeraire_ series is great. It's a bit wordy, as it takes a lot of stylistic inspiration from classic literature, but a wonderful story with great characters and a cool alternate history timeline of the Napoleonic wars.


The first two books were good but it kinda dwindled out from there in my opinion. Still, OP, I'd say give it a shot.


----------



## Royn (Apr 10, 2017)

The reluctant Dragon.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't know if it's been mentioned, but the Inheritance Cycle is almost entirely surrounding dragons, and I rather enjoyed it


----------



## Vandisar (Apr 11, 2017)

Dragonworld by Byron Priess is my all time favorite dragon book. It's also full of amazing pencil illustrations.


----------



## fbgemini (Jun 28, 2017)

Eragon by Christopher Paolini, bro


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

> Dragonflight takes place in the far future on Pern, a planet colonized by humans. The colonists had originally intended to gradually adopt a low-technology agrarian lifestyle, but were forced to move more quickly after they encountered the deadly Thread raining down from the sky. By harnessing and riding the indigenous, flying, fire-breathing dragons (with genetic alterations to make them larger and telepathic), the colonists destroyed the Thread in the skies over Pern, creating pockets of safety over its surface, before it was able to burrow into the land and breed. Humanity finally managed to find equilibrium and began to create a thriving culture, society, and economy, eventually expanding right across Pern's northern continent. However, when this narrative begins, an unusually long interval between Thread attacks has caused the general population to dismiss the threat as myth and gradually withdraw support from the Weyrs where dragons are bred and trained. By the time of this narrative, only one Weyr remains (the other five having mysteriously disappeared at the same time in the last quiet interval), maintaining a precarious existence.
> 
> Dragonflight - Wikipedia


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 14, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


>


Yep, read those many years ago. I enjoyed them very much.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 15, 2017)

and I'm just here playing Skyrim and Panzer Dragoon


----------



## Dongding (Nov 15, 2017)

Paperbag Princess?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 15, 2017)

https://www.audible.com/pd/Sci-Fi-F...f=a_search_c4_1_2_srTtl?qid=1510775192&sr=1-2


----------



## ariala (Dec 12, 2017)

If you don't mind YA, I read Seraphina a few years back, and I remember really enjoying it. It featured dragons living as a race that was heavily oppressed by humans - I also remember that the dragons were somewhat unemotional and logically minded, which was pretty interesting.


----------



## Troj (Dec 12, 2017)

The Enchanted Forest Chronicles by Patricia Wrede.

Dragon Fantastic by Rosalind and Martin Harry Greenberg

 The Flight of Dragons  by Peter Dickson

 The Dragon Knight Series by Gordon R. Dickson

Discovery of Dragons by Graeme Base

 The Book of the Dragon  by H. Gustavo Ciruelo Cabral (Ciruelo)


----------



## Rena-Fox (Feb 12, 2018)

Wings of Fire is great! I can't remember who wrote it though.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 12, 2018)

Rena-Fox said:


> Wings of Fire is great! I can't remember who wrote it though.


Well, there's this thing called a search engine, and you might have heard how to use one...


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm surprised no-one has mentioned Ursula LeGuin's Earthsea books.  Those are good, and pretty dragony. 
Also, though they're more humourous and and the dragons are rarely the central thing, Terry Pratchett has some interesting dragon content, almost a satire on established fantasy tropes. I'd start with The Colour of Magic, if that sounds intriguing.


----------



## Rena-Fox (Feb 13, 2018)

Stratelier said:


> Well, there's this thing called a search engine, and you might have heard how to use one...


Emotional crit


----------



## CJ07 (Jun 7, 2018)

Keegen said:


> Yep gotta think and look. I hope there is a way. Mainly because history of dragons sounds great for me, and i always loved humans transforming into dragons.  Most hyped for this two books haha


If I'm not mistaken, someone with kindle prime can "lend" them to your kindle. Think it's for a week?


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 7, 2018)

There was this one book I liked a long while back, let me grab the name.







Don't judge me lol. I read this when I was like... 12 maybe. haha. I remember liking it though.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jun 7, 2018)

I personally love Scorched.


----------



## Zamietka (Jun 8, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> There was this one book I liked a long while back, let me grab the name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg I remember that book! A bit childish but easy to read and enjoyable!

Nobody mentioned Neverending story yet? The movie was weird for me but I really liked the book :3


----------



## CJ07 (Jun 8, 2018)

Well, the airhead girls can be a bit obnoxious, but depending on what you like, the only series of the following i've listened to on audible is
 Dragonian Series  By: Adrienne Woods
I will say, some of the voices drove me batshit. But it had some pretty interesting story line to it. More of a youth series though. Here's some more I found on Audible


Legends of Gilia Series            

By: RG Long
DragonKeeper Chronicles                  By: Ellen Grafton
Upon Dragon's Breath Trilogy          By: Ava Richardson
The First Dragon Rider Series           By: Ava Richardson
Spirit Animals Series                           By: Eliot Schrefer
Upside-Down Magic                            By: Rebecca Soler  
 (not quite about dragons, but it came up when I did a search)
Dragons and Druids Series                 By: Vanessa Moyen
Wings of Fire Series                              By: Tui T. Sutherland
and last but not least
Return of the Dragonborn                   By: N. M. Howell


----------



## Illuminaughty (Jun 8, 2018)

The Dragonology books definitely ignited my imagination as a child, but I'm assuming you mean books that have a plot.

I remember enjoying Dragon Rider by Cornelia Funke, and there are some dragons involved in the The Immortals series by Tamora Pierce. I'd recommend giving either one of those a casual read.

There's also a series called "The Enchanted World" that has an installment on dragons- I always enjoyed those books as they're sort of a conglomeration of stories about mythical beings from various cultures and time periods. They also have amazing artwork as well. If you're looking for historical folklore, that one is probably worth taking a look at.


----------



## Nakita (Jun 22, 2018)

There's a middlegrade series called 'Wings of Fire'. I highly recommend it if you're a fan of warrior cats. The main characters are all dragons. It's a pretty enjoyable read imo.


----------



## Delta Draconis (Jul 30, 2018)

Richard A. Knaak: Day of the Dragon
I loved this book. It take place in the Warcraft universe in the story-line between Warcraft II: Tides of Darkness, and Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos. I never knew that game originated novels can be this awesome and interesting.
If you like any Warcraft game, or the universe itself - and dragons of course - its a must.
The main characters are Rhonin (human mage) and Korialstrasz (red dragon) - taking about equal part in the story.


----------

